
GitHub Actions: The Runner is now open sourced - kamranahmedse
https://github.blog/changelog/2019-12-19-github-actions-the-runner-is-now-open-sourced/
======
nitinreddy88
Its forked version of AzureDevOps Agent

[https://github.com/microsoft/azure-pipelines-
agent](https://github.com/microsoft/azure-pipelines-agent)

------
sfc32
...and written in C#

~~~
neeeeees
What’s wrong with C#?

~~~
akmittal
I think that was just adding info to above comment not a complaint.

